

LLVM 3.4 Release - elwin
http://lists.cs.uiuc.edu/pipermail/llvm-announce/2014-January/000049.html

======
lmm
Interesting that they're moving so fast to depend on C++11 support, rather the
opposite of the GCC philosophy (which AIUI keeps a stage1 written in K&R C to
ensure that it can build on any platform). Could it be that even after clang
spreads, we'll need to keep gcc around for bootstrapping?

~~~
elwin
Bootstrapping from the previous version of clang would be easier. GCC cares so
much about portability because the GNU project's goal was to replace the
userspace on proprietary Unices, however ancient or quirky. There are few such
systems left, and they are not clang's target audience.

